# Dishnetwork Owned/Leased Receivers



## gomezma1

Does Dishnetwork have the same policy for owned /leased receivers like Directv?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

gomezma1 said:


> Does Dishnetwork have the same policy for owned /leased receivers like Directv?


What "same policy" are you talking about?

This is a very open-ended question that could take pages to answer without a more specific question.

Some policies are the same, others are different.


----------



## [email protected] Network

gomezma1 said:


> Does Dishnetwork have the same policy for owned /leased receivers like Directv?





Stewart Vernon said:


> What "same policy" are you talking about?
> 
> This is a very open-ended question that could take pages to answer without a more specific question.
> 
> Some policies are the same, others are different.


I agree with Stewart. If you have specific questions, I can gladly answer them.


----------



## gomezma1

If you buy a receiver is it owned by Dishnetwork just like Directv does.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

gomezma1 said:


> If you buy a receiver is it owned by Dishnetwork just like Directv does.


Honestly, that statement doesn't make sense.

IF you buy something, then you own it. I think the confusion come in where people see a DirecTV receiver at a Costco or something and think they are buying it, when they are in fact just paying an up-front upgrade price to lease it.

I can't speak to DirecTV... but with Dish, you can lease or you can own... IF you buy it, you own it... if you lease it, you don't... but just because you pay something to get it doesn't mean you paid to own it.


----------



## peano

Its confusing because you pay around $200 upfront for a DIRECTV receiver but it is still a leased receiver.

Dish Network charges $200 upfront for a receiver and you OWN it.


----------



## gomezma1

Please end post administrator.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

When you purchase one of our receivers, you own that receiver. You get a 1 year warranty on the purchased receiver. You pay a monthly charge above your first receiver on the account whether it is owned or leased. 

So if you have only 1 active receiver on your account there is no additional receiver charges. If you have 2 or more receivers on your account, the highest priced receiver is included with your programming, the 2nd, 3rd, etc.. incurs a monthly charge ranging from $7 to $17 depending upon the type receiver you have.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

peano said:


> Dish Network charges $200 upfront for a receiver and you OWN it.


That's not true.

IF you purchase a receiver from Dish for $200 then you own it... but if you pay an up front $200 fee to lease something like a 922, then you don't own the receiver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

gomezma1 said:


> Please end post administrator.


_Closing thread at thread starter's request._


----------

